# New Server!



## Frederik Magle

It has been on the planning table for a long time, but tomorrow it's finally going to happen: Talk Classical will be moved to a new and _much_ faster server!

When everything is up and running and any and all teething problems bound to happen has been weeded out, the general user experience should improve significantly. Also, it will hopefully (and most likely) put an end to the frequent database errors which are believed to be caused by server overloads. The power of the new server is more than 10-fold that of the current.

But, I must warn that the transfer itself will most likely cause downtime. Hopefully the last extended downtime for a very long time, but nevertheless it may last the entire day - though hopefully only a few hours. The server will be transferred at around 11 AM (Danish time) tomorrow, July 8th.

I hope you will have patience and forgive the downtime, and not least the inevitable teething problems that will occur after the server move. It is my hope and intention that everything will be running smoothly by the end of Thursday the latest.

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## Guest

Great news and thanks a million.

We love to be grumpy about most everything but we love your forum more!



:tiphat:



:tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

Excellent news! I wish you (and us) good luck during the changeover. Thank you for your investments - in several areas - in Talk Classical.


----------



## Ukko

Hah! To celebrate the rebirth, I thought to make a donation via the "Donate" button at the top of the page. I'm pretty sure it didn't work, Danish not being one of the one languages I am competent in. (There is a slight possibility that I donated twice.)


----------



## Morimur

Ukko said:


> Hah! To celebrate the rebirth, I thought to make a donation via the "Donate" button at the top of the page. I'm pretty sure it didn't work, Danish not being one of the one languages I am competent in. (There is a slight possibility that I donated twice.)


Never trust the Dutch, Ukko . . . they're Dutch, for crying out loud!


----------



## Taggart

Thanks for all your work. We are looking forward to the new server.


----------



## Ingélou

Thank you, Mr Magle! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

Morimur said:


> Never trust the Dutch, Ukko . . . they're Dutch, for crying out loud!


Danish are no Dutch , both completely different country's .
Both beautiful and very open minded. 
:tiphat:


----------



## mmsbls

Frederik, thanks so very much for all your efforts on TC. They are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Albert7

Mac or PC now I wish to ask....?

Tres merci beau coup.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hooray for our side . 

These will surely be welcome enhancements - looking forward to the transition. Here's to that great success :cheers:. 

And after it is all done, farewell old disk drives ut:


----------



## Mahlerian

A sincere thank you for keeping TC running. Let's hope the improvement is dramatic and permanent.


----------



## KenOC

Greatest thanks to Frederik for all his dedication, so seldom rewarded. I'm sure the switch to the new server will be easy and flawless! Let me know, I'll be in the bomb shelter.


----------



## Frederik Magle

AND WE'RE BACK!!!!  :trp:

Now, please do let me know all the problems you encounter. Also, note that the new server has not been optimized yet, so it may not run faster at this time (but then again it may).

Regards,
Frederik


----------



## Taggart

Hooray!









If you look at your tag line, you will see that you seem to have a problem with your language settings. Ingélou pointed this out to me, when she saw what had been done to her name.


----------



## Pugg

Frederik Magle said:


> AND WE'RE BACK!!!!  :trp:
> 
> Now, please do let me know all the problems you encounter. Also, note that the new server has not been optimized yet, so it may not run faster at this time (but then again it may).
> 
> Regards,
> Frederik


----------



## Creatio

Great news, Frederik! 

There are two problems for me - a problem with languages (special letters); and link for main site isn


----------



## Creatio

I


----------



## Creatio

I


----------



## Frederik Magle

Working on the language/character problem right now


----------



## Frederik Magle

So, I hope this fixed the problem: Æ Ø Å, etc.


----------



## Creatio

It doesn´t send full posts for me!

I can´t say it!


----------



## Frederik Magle

Creatio said:


> It doesn´t send full posts for me!
> 
> I can´t say it!


It should work now, I hope.


----------



## Creatio

So, yes!  I was sent you a mesasge, Frederik, but incomplete. Thank you so much for your patience!
I´m sorry... I am a spamer today.


----------



## Frederik Magle

Creatio said:


> So, yes!  I was sent you a mesasge, Frederik, but incomplete. Thank you so much for your patience!
> I´m sorry... I am a spamer today.


Don't worry, you are not spamming 

Anyone experiencing problems or observing abnormalities, please don't hesitate to write.


----------



## Ingélou

Thanks for fixing my name!


----------



## Guest

Whoosh Frederik that was quick, I was just about to go get a life!

Molto grazie!


----------



## MrTortoise

Thanks for your hard work, time, and effort to keep this forum running! :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC

I have come out of my bomb shelter and see that all is well! Congratulations and thanks to Frederik and others who have worked on the server changeover. I never even noticed anything happening!

No far no interruptions, no delays, no database problems, no "too busy" messages. Just a day, a day like other days, filled with those events that alter and illuminate our lives. Now who is old enough to remember that???


----------



## Guest

Have signatures gone the way of Betamax video?


----------



## Guest

dogen said:


> Have signatures gone the way of Betamax video?


Apparently not!


----------



## Krummhorn

dogen said:


> Have signatures gone the way of Betamax video?


Yours only ... or ... you are not seeing any signatures of other members?

The forum is set up to only display signatures when a post contains at least 50 words (of 3 letters or more).

Displaying, being able to see other members signatures, is a setting in the member user control panel (on or off).

Member has an option at the bottom left (below the reply box) of "Show your Signature" ... if unchecked, it will not appear. The default setting is "on". (checked)


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wonderful news! Thanks much!


----------



## ptr

seems to work a dream, like the return of "Freddie and the Dreamers!...
But I do miss the "Up" option that used to roam in the right hand corner... :tiphat:

/ptr


----------



## Guest

Krummhorn said:


> Yours only ... or ... you are not seeing any signatures of other members?
> 
> The forum is set up to only display signatures when a post contains at least 50 words (of 3 letters or more).
> 
> Displaying, being able to see other members signatures, is a setting in the member user control panel (on or off).
> 
> Member has an option at the bottom left (below the reply box) of "Show your Signature" ... if unchecked, it will not appear. The default setting is "on". (checked)


all hunky dory thanks!


----------



## Muse Wanderer

A welcome feature is the mobile phone viewing of the site. :tiphat:

Finally I won't need to constantly enlarge posts in order to view them on my phone screen.

It needs further polishing though, including showing avatar images and enabling the like feature of posts.


----------



## Krummhorn

ptr said:


> seems to work a dream, like the return of "Freddie and the Dreamers!...
> But I do miss the "Up" option that used to roam in the right hand corner... :tiphat:
> 
> /ptr


The "home" key on a PC keyboard does the same thing ... as does the "end" key for the opposite direction. I prefer keyboard shortcuts instead of mouse clicks; for me it's much faster since my fingers are already poised on the keyboard.


----------



## ptr

Krummhorn said:


> The "home" key on a PC keyboard does the same thing ... as does the "end" key for the opposite direction. I prefer keyboard shortcuts instead of mouse clicks; for me it's much faster since my fingers are already poised on the keyboard.


Sure does, but I am a committed mouse man! I don't allow anything to come between her and me!

/ptr


----------



## Frederik Magle

I have today installed certain software on the new server that should increase the responsiveness of Talk Classical. It does seem somewhat quicker on my computer (especially on first load), but I'd like to know if anyone else are experiencing increased speed as well or it's just wishful thinking on my part , Thanks.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I don't know if this is the correct place for this, but I could not get TC to come up last night.


----------



## psfrankel

I am so new I have no real comparison.
However, I can say "thank you" for all your hard work and effort. I wish I'd known about this site 10 years ago, or whenever it started. What a glorious online space & place. :tiphat:


----------



## psfrankel

Ignore the part about the comparison. I just saw the date (2015) of the server post to which I replied.
The other part stands.


----------



## Krummhorn

psfrankel said:


> I am so new I have no real comparison.
> However, I can say "thank you" for all your hard work and effort. I wish I'd known about this site 10 years ago, or whenever it started. What a glorious online space & place. :tiphat:


We thank you for the kind words. We are always striving to make improvements to this site. Some are cosmetic and others deal with the way things run in the background.


----------



## znapschatz

For several weeks now, I haven't been able to scroll back from page 1 of Thanks/Like to any of the previous. Is this permanent?


----------



## Krummhorn

znapschatz said:


> For several weeks now, I haven't been able to scroll back from page 1 of Thanks/Like to any of the previous. Is this permanent?


It's a known software bug ... it's on the list of things to fix but it is a low priority item.


----------

